

Ask HN:  How do you back up your personal website? - j_baker

So, I just did something stupid and destroyed the VM for my personal website.  I have all of my data on my laptop so I can push it back up, but configuring it is a bit of a pain.<p>This isn't anything terribly critical, so I don't need any great backup system or anything.  I just want something that will make it easier for me to get back up and running in case I do something stupid like this.  How do you guys handle this?
======
daleharvey
I just chuck everything on github, my (empty) blog run off jekyll which is
particularly suited for putting on github

<http://github.com/daleharvey>

